# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  ratei passivi o fatture da ricevere?

## alessio72

Salve a tutti,ho un  dubbio.Per un impresa in contabilita ordinaria a gennaio giunge una fattura telecom per costi in parte 2008 e parte 2009.Il bilancio non è ancora stato chiuso,Vi chiedo,devo calcolare il rateo passivo o fattura da ricevere?

----------


## Niccolò

> Salve a tutti,ho un  dubbio.Per un impresa in contabilita ordinaria a gennaio giunge una fattura telecom per costi in parte 2008 e parte 2009.Il bilancio non è ancora stato chiuso,Vi chiedo,devo calcolare il rateo passivo o fattura da ricevere?

  Considerando che la fattura è bimestrale, io lo considererei un rateo. Anche se poi nella sostanza il risultato è analogo.

----------


## alessio72

Ti ringrazio,ma supponiamo lo tratto come rateo, pensi che sarebbe meglio prendere l'imponibile e calcolare il rateo o basterebbe asd esempio...scorgere in bolletta la parte di imponibile che come da specifica mi rioporta tra i costi 2008 senza fare nessun calcolo?

----------


## Niccolò

> Ti ringrazio,ma supponiamo lo tratto come rateo, pensi che sarebbe meglio prendere l'imponibile e calcolare il rateo o basterebbe asd esempio...scorgere in bolletta la parte di imponibile che come da specifica mi rioporta tra i costi 2008 senza fare nessun calcolo?

  A memoria mi sembra di ricordare che le utenze a cavallo possono essere registrate in un unico esercizio (vado a memoria, sono gradite conferme o smentite  :Wink:  ), ma nel caso si decida di ricorrere a rateo, imputerei a questo la parte di imponibile evidenziata in fattura, se non è evidenziata fare una media tra imponibile e periodo temporale (calcolo abbastanza arrangiato e molto superficiale, ma di meglio proprio non saprei fare!)

----------


## Lolly74

Ciao, 
io ho sempre registrato il canone come rateo e per i consumi (costi) facevo prima la registrazione del costo a fatture da ricevere.

----------


## marco.M

io ho sempre usato il conto "fatture da ricevere".
Un saluto e buon lavoro

----------


## kennedy08

in fondo sono solo ... bollette...
ih ih ih  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lolly74

... andando a memoria del corso di ragioneria ... sarebbe pi&#249; corretto registrare come fatture da ricevere. 
ratei e risconti li uso solo per i contratti di assistenza a cavallo tra due o pi&#249; esercizi. 
have a nice day

----------


## Lemansky

noi ci comportiamo cos&#236;: 
fatture da ricevere (sottoconto di debiti vs fornitori): fatture emesse nel 2008, di competenza 2008 ma registrate nel 2009 
costi di competenza: costi di competenza 2008 presenti in fatture datate 2009 e certi nel loro importo 
ratei passivi: quota parte ottenuta tramite debita proporzione in riferimento a canoni di assistenza - locazioni

----------


## pierpaolo4178

basta fare riferimento ai principi della redazione di bilancio UE. la fattura in questione è una fattura da ricevere che a fine anno è compresa nella voce fornitori, non è coi per il rateo che ha un significato diverso.

----------


## sapcons

> A memoria mi sembra di ricordare che le utenze a cavallo possono essere registrate in un unico esercizio (vado a memoria, sono gradite conferme o smentite  ), ma nel caso si decida di ricorrere a rateo, imputerei a questo la parte di imponibile evidenziata in fattura, se non è evidenziata fare una media tra imponibile e periodo temporale (calcolo abbastanza arrangiato e molto superficiale, ma di meglio proprio non saprei fare!)

  Io le imputo sempre nell'esercizio in quanto l'entità si bilancia in modo ciclico e ricorrente senza dover giustificare la spaccatura delle varie voci tra di competenza 2008 / 2009.

----------


## sapcons

> Salve a tutti,ho un  dubbio.Per un impresa in contabilita ordinaria a gennaio giunge una fattura telecom per costi in parte 2008 e parte 2009.Il bilancio non è ancora stato chiuso,Vi chiedo,devo calcolare il rateo passivo o fattura da ricevere?

  Io propenderei per il fatture da ricevere in quanto l'importo è certo, il rateo di norma lo utilizzo nel caso debba stimare gli importi di competenza.

----------


## sapcons

> ... andando a memoria del corso di ragioneria ... sarebbe più corretto registrare come fatture da ricevere. 
> ratei e risconti li uso solo per i contratti di assistenza a cavallo tra due o più esercizi. 
> have a nice day

  Infatti la differenza tra le 2 fattispecie risiede nella certezza o meno degli importi.

----------


## Niccolò

> Io propenderei per il fatture da ricevere in quanto l'importo è certo, il rateo di norma lo utilizzo nel caso debba stimare gli importi di competenza.

  Secondo me certezza sull'importo non c'è. Per imputare all'uno piuttosto che all'altra esercizio si ricorre comunque a una stima presuntiva di un utilizzo medio dell'utenza. Ovviamente, a meno che correttamente non si faccia un'analica distinzione di quanto consumato nell'uno e nell'altro anno..... ma, per la gioia di jacqueline, non credo che nessuno faccia un qualcosa del genere per una bolletta  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Lolly74

Insomma,  
tagliando la tesa al toro ... dal momento che ancora nessuno ha chiuso il 2008  
il costo per tale esercizio &#232; certo (ho in mano la fattura)! Quindi io calcolo il costo del 2008 e faccio la registrazione a Fatture da ricevere e poi tranquilla tranquilla registro la fattura nel 2009. 
have a nice day

----------


## sapcons

> Secondo me certezza sull'importo non c'è. Per imputare all'uno piuttosto che all'altra esercizio si ricorre comunque a una stima presuntiva di un utilizzo medio dell'utenza. Ovviamente, a meno che correttamente non si faccia un'analica distinzione di quanto consumato nell'uno e nell'altro anno..... ma, per la gioia di jacqueline, non credo che nessuno faccia un qualcosa del genere per una bolletta

  Infatti come ho detto nel post precedente io la imputo sempre nell'esercizio in cui ho la data fattura es: dic 2008 anche se al 50% ho importi di comp. 2008 e al 50% 2009.

----------


## dott.mamo

secondo me sarebbe pi&#249; corretto imputare tali spese come ratei passivi e non come fatture da ricevere, anche se &#232; pi&#249; comodo considerarli come fatture da ricevere 
a mio parere non bisogna confondere la certezza dell'importo con la natura del rateo: il rateo integra i costi dell'esercizio con la quota parte compresa in un unico importo riferito al consumo di due mesi
per registrare un rateo non &#232; fondamentale che l'importo sia da calcolare come frazione di tempo ma pu&#242; anche essere esplicitato con certezza nella fattura (vedi Enel o Telecom) 
poi &#232; anche vero che inserire il debito fra quelli verso fornitori non peggiora la chiarezza del bilancio, anzi forse la migliora rispetto ad un'indicazione fra i ratei e risconti (anche se la nota integrativa ha il compito di spiegare bene la classificazione adottata)

----------


## kennedy08

> secondo me sarebbe più corretto imputare tali spese come ratei passivi e non come fatture da ricevere, anche se è più comodo considerarli come fatture da ricevere 
> a mio parere non bisogna confondere la certezza dell'importo con la natura del rateo: il rateo integra i costi dell'esercizio con la quota parte compresa in un unico importo riferito al consumo di due mesi
> per registrare un rateo non è fondamentale che l'importo sia da calcolare come frazione di tempo ma può anche essere esplicitato con certezza nella fattura (vedi Enel o Telecom) 
> )

  Si sono d'accordo con te e' piu' un rateo ma la variabile fra ratei e risconti e fatture da ricevere e' proprio nel tempo. 
Se le fatture da ricevere non ne sono connesse il rateo e/o risconto si. 
Nel caso della telecom ad esempio se il consumo e' riferito ad un periodo a cavallo d'anno io imputero' (rapportandolo al tempo) la sola parte che appartiene in proporzione a quel periodo.
Ci troviamo di fronte a fatture ma non e' detto che il costo sia fatturato...

----------


## dott.mamo

comunque sia, per farla breve e lasciando perdere discussioni di lana caprina, mi &#232; pi&#249; veloce registrarle come fatture da ricevere e quindi continuo cos&#236;... 
tuttavia, dovendo fare un saggio sui ratei, includerei queste spese appunto fra i ratei  :Big Grin:

----------


## LILLO75

Ma registrandole come fature da ricevere si andrebbe ad imputare il costo all'anno 2008, quando invece come ad esempio succede per le fatture telecom ci sono i canoni del bimestre 2009 con i consumi del 2008 pertanto sono piu' del parere di rilevare dei ratei in maniera tale da scorporare dalla fattura quanto di competenza di un anno e quanto di competenza dell'altro saluti

----------


## dott.mamo

> Ma registrandole come fature da ricevere si andrebbe ad imputare il costo all'anno 2008, quando invece come ad esempio succede per le fatture telecom ci sono i canoni del bimestre 2009 con i consumi del 2008 pertanto sono piu' del parere di rilevare dei ratei in maniera tale da scorporare dalla fattura quanto di competenza di un anno e quanto di competenza dell'altro saluti

  ovviamente una parte della fattura viene registrata come di competenza 2009 e l'altra parte come fattura da ricevere perché di competenza 2008

----------


## il9luglio

e invece chi mi sa dire se gli interessi attivi al 31/12/08 accreditati in gennaio sono ft da emettere o ratei attivi?

----------


## dott.mamo

Beh, evidentemente ratei attivi, tuttavia io li registro gi&#224; sul c/c portando il saldo contabile di fine anno a divergere per quell'importo.
Lo faccio indubbiamente per comodit&#224;.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> e invece chi mi sa dire se gli interessi attivi al 31/12/08 accreditati in gennaio sono ft da emettere o ratei attivi?

  Nè l'uno, nè l'altro. 
Sono interessi attivi, e basta.  :Smile:

----------


## StefanoPadova

gli interessi attivi di competenza 2008 vengono rilevati nell'E/C nel 2009.
Le possibilità sono tre:
1) al 31/12/2008 rilevi ratei attivi a interessi attivi, e poi chiudi nel 2009
2) al 31/12/2008 rilevi crediti diversi a interessi attivi, e poi chiudi nel 2009
3) al 31/12/2008 rilevi banca a interessi attivi e basta 
vedi tu che preferisci, secondo me il migliore è il 3 che rappresenta la veritiera consistenza della banca al 31/12

----------


## dott.mamo

concordo con la numero 3)  :Smile:

----------


## Fernanda

io uso la 2, chiamando il conto: crediti v/banche per competenze maturate.
cos&#236; il saldo della banca coincide perfettamente con quello dell'ultimo E/C.

----------


## pipelly

Leggendo il post mi sembra di aver capito che calcolate i ratei sulle fatture enel o telecom, guardo una fattura enel del 27/01/2009 e trovo nel dettaglio che &#232; relativa a consumi di dicembre 2008 ( quota potenza, kw consumati ed erario ).
Mi sorge una domanda: Come &#232; possibile calcolare un rateo passivo al 31/12/2008 se la fattura la ricevo il 27/01/2009?
Per logica non potrebbe essere n&#232; un rateo n&#232; una fattura da ricevere, infatti come posso conoscere l'importo di ci&#242; che ho consumato fino al 31/12 se non dopo aver letto la fattura che ricever&#242; nel 2009? E' chiaro che al 31/12 nessuno ha chiuso realmente, per&#242; non &#232; neanche possibile scrivere in bilancio che si conosce il futuro....
Per&#242; indubbiamente se &#232; un costo di competenza del 2008 andrebbe considerato nel 2008 come rateo passivo.....
Nel caso specifico come vi regolate?

----------


## dott.mamo

Le scritture di integrazione, rettifica, ammortamento, si fanno alla fine dell'esercizio in occasione della redazione del progetto di bilancio che di norma avviene entro il 31 marzo dell'anno successivo, quindi si hanno i dati per rilevare la giusta competenza di costi e ricavi.

----------

